# Johann Johansson...why? How?



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2018)

i loved his score for The Theory Of Everything. The silence around his death is troubling. I would hope there was something instructive about his death, but I cannot find any information. If it was suicide in the midst of such a promising career, it might help people struggling with depression to know how dangerous it can be-ditto if it was drug related. As it is, just...silence.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 27, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> i loved his score for The Theory Of Everything. The silence around his death is troubling. I would hope there was something instructive about his death, but I cannot find any information. If it was suicide in the midst of such a promising career, it might help people struggling with depression to know how dangerous it can be-ditto if it was drug related. As it is, just...silence.



He was dealing with his past
there was a fatal accident that occurred few years back.


----------



## fretti (Jun 27, 2018)

Seems like there are only a few reports on german news sites as he died in Berlin (couldn't find any english sites).
According to those sites (citing the toxicological range) he was apparently on medication due to an illness, though allegedly a strong (/over-) dose of cocaine lead to a circulatory collapse. 
In the beginning the police ruled out suicide; but they also don't know how it came to the overdose (if accidental or on purpose)...
Was all I could find here...
Hope that "helps"


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2018)

There’s no shame in drug deaths, just sadness and cautionary tales. If he OD’d, that would be both.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jun 27, 2018)

A friend of mine played guitar on his final score — I asked him if he knew what happened, and he said yes, but it was the wish of Johann’s family that the details not be released publicly. All he said was it was super sensitive and “really really sad.”


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2018)

I wish they would. They might help others in trouble.


----------

